# Blue Ram Not Colored After Four months?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so my Fe. GBR (German Blue Ram) has a little bit of color: about two dozon specks of blue on her flank, a teensy lil' bit of pink on her belly, and some red on the eyes and nose. She was a wild caught ram, I got her while she was a baby, and I'm kind of attached to her. She has lived through an ich infection and lifeguard meds, she has lived through two aggressive and oppressive males that never did get around to mating with her, she has lived through a few temperature drops, and she lives in a five gallon tank. I plan to move her into my twenty gal. (currently being remodeled) along with a small cory cat. If she colors up sufficiently, I will buy her a mate and rearange the decor to create new territories and minimize fighting. What are the probabilities of her coloring up in a 20gal? If she doesn't color up, I will sell her and buy a fresh pair. How do I tell which fish are healthiest other than usual signs of vibrancy and healthiness?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try feeding her bloodworms...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well i have had mine for about 5 months and i also got all of mine at babies, and there just now starting to color in, and i feed mine blood worms brine shrimp and beef heart plus i give them flakes, i was kinda woundering myself when i am going to see some color come in, two of them have turned pretty much a solid blue and three have got the black strips with the blue freckels comming in, im sure they are heathly and happy couse i have already gotten a batch of eggs out of them, so now i guess ill just have to give it time for them to fully color in.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Protein foods would probably do well...


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I feed mine almost completely on tubifex, she wouldn't take anything else.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think she'd eat blood worms... Are you sure?


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

She eats a few, but she really loves the tubifex.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Temperature, ph and the feeling of comfortable seem to be the main factors in ALL my cichlads showing there best colors. I also know that rams like to be kept in small schools. Chances are she will never show good color by herself. I would put her in that 20g asap and get a couple more. You are very limited with that small of tank though. I would get another 3-4 and see if that helps.


----------

